# Whew ... Good Boy!



## ctracyverizon (May 26, 2011)

We came home last night to our 1.5 year old after being gone about 5 hrs and were met by Summit at the door when he should have been in his crate ... OH Cr*p!!!

We split up and calmly walked through the house and down to the basement looking for devastation and disaster with Summit running back and forth like he was doomed ... We met back up in the kitchen and both looked at each other incredulously and said OMG he didn't do anything. We could see that he had been in the kitchen laying on his pillow as we had washed it that day and it was pressed down where he had been sleeping.

It's a great feeling to know all your hard work is paying off!!!

Good Boy Summit!


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Good boy! How'd he get out? My boyf's brother has weim that figured out if he rams the front of the crate (which is collapsible) it will fall inwards and he can walk right out. Needless to say they pretty much stopped using it after that.


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

Wow, what relief and pride you must have felt!! Yes, how DID he get out? Lol 

I love when my boy is missing for more than a few mins and I go looking for him expecting him to be tearing something up and he is sitting in the sun with the cat... Again..relief and pride! Hope we all continue to experience moments like this as our pups grow! 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ctracyverizon (May 26, 2011)

I think I did not close the door firmly and the post at the bottom of the door did not seat in the hole. He likely stretched out against the door and POP it opened and ... WooHoo - He probably was all zoomey for a while and then got tired and crashed in the kitchen

We have always been very firm with him and set specific boundaries that have never changed. Not allowed on any furniture or beds and only allowed to touch his things.

He has never chewed up anything, he doesn't dig up the yard because we were always with him outside growing up and stopped any bad behavior, he does not bark at the dogs next door even though they are always barking at him through the fence. For a while he would grab anything paper and of course dryer sheets and make a mess but he stopped and does not go into trash bins even though they are around the house.

He is our best buddy and comes everywhere with us, I even take him with us every morning when dropping my wife off at work and anytime we go somewhere that he can wait in the car.

We wish all our friends were like him : )


----------



## Mileysmom (Mar 11, 2012)

It seems all your hard work (consistency) paying off. Congratulation.

Miley is 14 months old and I left her for 3 weeks in the summer with my husband while on holiday. He has built her own space with a door in the house which was quite hard in our open plan home. 
When he left home for work he put |Miley in the room and closed the door...he got home 5 hours later and found Miley waiting him at the front window. She has managed to get out somehow..and then came a big relief...she didn't touch a thing.
Since then when we leave the whole house is hers to watch over everything and she enjoying it so much.


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

I read this and remembered about Bella last week. After her accident she had to wear one of them dreadful collars, she was struggling to get through the top door of her crate so I opened the side door for her, locked it and went on my usual half hour trip to school. 

I opened the front door and as usual heard nothing, walked through the kitchen door and there was Bella sat lovely waiting for me outside of her crate. I hadn't locked the front door of her crate!! She hadn't touched a thing bless her, not to bad for a pup of 5 months. Note to myself... Check both doors are locked, might not be so lucky a second time


----------

